# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  القاضي عبد القادر الجزائري

## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي الكرام : يسرني أن أنقل اليكم هذه الترجمة الماتعة لأحد الأعلام المنسية عندنا بالجزائر وهي شخصية القاضي عبد القادر ابن أحمد الجزائري وقد نشرت هذه الترجمة في مجلة الاصلاح العدد السادس ص62-65 بقلم الاستاذ سمير سمراد فلتتفضلوها مشكورين 

القاضي عبد القادر الجزائريمن الاعلام الجزائرية السلفية التي لا تزال الى الآن مجهولة لدينا الشيخ القاضي:عبد القادر الجزائريوقد وقفت على رسالة خاصة من عالم مصلح كبير الى أحد تلاميذه وهو العلامة العربي التبسي-نائب رئيس جمعية العلماء-وجدته يذكر فيها هذا الرجل ويبعث بسلامه اليه اذ كان عرفه وتعرف اليه في أثناء زيارته للحجاز (المدينة النبوية) (حج عام 1954 م)كانت رسالة الشيخ العربي التبسي الى تلميذه الاستاذ بشير كاشة الفرحي مؤرخة في (2/9/1954 م) بعث بها اليه من دمشق بعد انقضاء موسم الحج لذلك العام يقول في اولها : ((السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وعلى جميع المصلحين السلفيين الصالحين ورحمة الله وعنايته وبعد ..))ويقول في آخرها : ((أخي نب علي في ابلاغ تحياتي الى كل من عرفته وعرفني أيام اقامتي بمدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من رجال العلم والفضل وشرائع المروءات وشيوخ المدرسين وأفاضل جزائريين وغيرهم وعلى الأخص أخانا عمار ابن عبد الله .. وان شغلتك الشواغل عن ابلاغ تحياتي اليه فلن تشغلك عن ابلاغ اخينا الاستاذ الشيخ القاضي عبد القادر الجزائري )) .... 1وقد كان الشيخ من الشخصيات البارزة التي يلتقي بها الحجاج من الأعيان ومن غيرهم ويزورونهم في موسم الحج وقد وقفت على تصريح لأحد الحجاج الجزائريين الذين لهم ثروة ووجاهة وان كان من أعداء الاصلاح وهو الحاج محمد العشعاشي التلمساني فقد نشرت جريدة ((النجاح)) في العدد ((3866)) ((الاربعاء 24 ربيع الاول 1370 ه/3 جانفي 1951 ص 1 )) تحت عنوان : ((ساعات مع فخر مدينة تلمسان بعد عودته من ديار الشرق العربي )) قال عن زيارته للمدينة: ((فاجتمعنا بالأفاضل والعلماء الصالحين ونخص بالذكر منهم ..والشيخ السيد عبد القادر بن الحاج أحمد الجزائري القاضي بنواحي المدينة المنورة .. ))وقد بعثت برسالة الى الاستاذ بشير كاشة (المولود سنة 1926 م) خريج معهد الرياض العلمي –الذي نعته الشيخ التبسي في الرسالة المذكورة : ب((المعهد الاسلامي السلفي)) –بشهادتي الثانوية والليسانس (( اتمام الدراسة العالية)) في الشريعة سنة 1381 ه والذي كان عضوا بارزا في المنظمة المدنية لجبهة التحرير الوطني وعاملا في ممثلياتها بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ انشائها سنة (1955 م) حتى الاستقلال .. 2 أطلب منه المزيد مما يعرفه عن الشيخ القاضي عبد القادر فتلقيت منه جوابا مؤرخا في : ((28 جمادى الأولى 1428 ه/14 جوان 2007 م)) وفيه بعد السلام :(( وبعد : فقد تسلمت خطابكم الثالث الغني بالمعلومات المفيدة جدا عن السيرة الذاتية لأخينا في الله الاستاذ الشيخ عبد القادر الجزائري القاضي بالعلا ثم المدينة المنورة (سابقا) –رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جنانه- هذا الرجل الفاضل لا أعرف عنه سوى أنه جزائري متحصل على الجنسية السعودية تلقى علومه الشرعية على أفاضل علماء الحرمين الشريفين مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ولحسن سيرته وأخلاقه الفاضلة وتفوقه في علوم الشريعة الاسلامية عينته الحكومة السعودية قاضيا بمحكمة العلا التابعة للمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة المنورة التي يترأسها امام وخطيب الحرم النبوي  الشريف وبعد مدة نقل بنفس الوظيفة (قاض) الى محكمة المدينة المنورة وظل يعمل بها الى أن أحيل على التقاعد فكان ملازما للصلوات الخمس وصلاة الجمعة بالحرم الشريف وبه نراه صدفة على فترات قد تطول وقد تقصر وعندما يسمع بمجئ أحد علماء الجزائر الى المدينة المنورة يتصل به ويتبادل معه الأفكار حول ما يجري في الجزائر التي كانت تعيش وقتها تحت الاحتلال الفرنسي))هذا وقد عثرت على ترجمة له كتبها أحد أصدقائه ومعارفه من الأدباء وهو الاستاد ((عبد الحق النقشبندي)) نشرت بمجلة المنهل للأستاذ عبد القدوس الانصاري (السنة 42 المجلد 38 الجزء 12 ذو الحجة 1396 ه/ديسمبر 1976)واليكها بنصها :(( تراجم الاصدقاء من العلماء والأدباء :السيد عبد القادر الجزائري القاضي بالمدينة المنورة سابقا .. بقلم الأستاذ عبد الحق النقشبنديولد السيد عبد القادر بالمدينة المنورة عام 1310 ووالده السيد أحمد الجزائري الامام المالكي بالمسجد النبوي الشريف تلقى تعليمه الأول في كتاتيب المدينة المنورة وبعد حفظه للقرآن درس على والده وعلى العلماء المدرسين بالحرم النبوي ولما تولى الشريف حسين ملك الحجاز بعد خروج الحكومة العثمانية منه تولى ابنه الامير علي ابن الحسين امارة المدينة فبعث المترجم له كاتبا لمحكمة العلا فسافر اليها مع أهله ومكث في تلك الوظيفة سنين عديدة وبعد تولي الملك عبد العزيز على الحجاز ولى عبد القادر الجزائري قضاء العلاوظل قاضيا فيها حتى شغرت وظيفة قاض بمحكمة المدينة فجئ به اليها وظل في القضاء اكثر من عشر سنوات ثم أحيل للتقاعد لبلوغه السبعين من العمروبحكم وظيفتي كمحامي وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني بالمدينة كنت أزوره في مكان قضائه وكانت جل أحكامه ترجع مصدقة من هيئة التمييز وكان اذا وقف على الاماكن التي تحتاج الى وقوفه عليها يظيف أعضاء الكشف في داره على سماطه ولم يحصل فضيلته الا على الراتب المقرر بعد الاقالة وبعد اقالته زيدت رواتب القضاة أضعافا وبعد الاقالة اعتكف فضيلته بداره ويزوره الكثير من أرباب القضايا وأزوره بدوري في كثير من الأحيان ولفضيلته ولد واحد ايمه على اسم ابيه وهو متزوج ويقيم مع والده ليقوم بشؤونههذا وقد خرج السيد عبد القادر من المحكمة نظيف اليد ومثالا للأخلاق الفاضلة احياه الله الحياة الطيبة آمينعبد الحق النقشبندي القهرة 10/7/1396 هومنم اصدقاء الشيخ عبد القادر : العلامة المحدث حماد الأنصاري (1344-1418 ه) وقد قال :(( ان عبد القادر الجزائري القاضي في المستعجلة صديقي من سنة 1367 وكنت أزوره في بيته )) .... 3لم اقف على سنة وفاة الشيخ عبد القادر-رحمه الله تعالى- الا أنه كان الى غاية سنة (1396ه/1976 م)حياجاء في مقدمة الدكتور عبد الرحمن المزيني –المدير العام لمكتبة الملك عبد العزيز- ل((فهرس مخطوطات الحديث الشريف وعلومه في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز بالمدينة المنورة )) اعداد عمار ابن سعيد تامالت ص 7 وهو يتحدث عن أهمية هذه المكتبة : (( جمعت فيها مكتبات عدة مثل .. مكتبات لبعض الشخصيات أمثال : .. الشيخ عبد القادر الجزائري والشيخ عمار ابن الأزعر الهلالي .. ))..............................  ..............................  .*-(( امام المجاهدين .. الشيخ العربي التبسي .. )) تأليف بشير كاشة ص 81     *-  انظر سيرته الذاتية في مقدمة كتابه عن الشيخ العربي التبسي ص 5-8*-  المجموع من أقوال حماد الأنصاري 2/601

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

رحم الله الشيخ القاضي وأسكنه فسيح جنانه

----------


## حسين بن حيدر

زرت الشيخ عبد القادر بن أحمد بن احمد بن عبد القادر الجزائرلي مع والدي في عيد الفطر شوال عام 1402هجرية ، ثم توفي بعد يومين ، احسب أنه يوم الاثنين أو الخميس .
وقد أعقب ابنا واحدا ، وهو أحمد بن عبد القادر ، وعدة بنات .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> زرت الشيخ عبد القادر بن أحمد بن احمد بن عبد القادر الجزائرلي مع والدي في عيد الفطر شوال عام 1402هجرية ، ثم توفي بعد يومين ، احسب أنه يوم الاثنين أو الخميس .
> وقد أعقب ابنا واحدا ، وهو أحمد بن عبد القادر ، وعدة بنات .


 
 بارك الله فيك على هذه الاضافة أخي الفاضل وليتك تتحفنا بشئ مما تعرفه عنه زيادة على ما تفضّلتَ به

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

جزاك الله كلّ خير

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

> وفيه بعد السلام :(( وبعد : فقد تسلمت خطابكم الثالث الغني بالمعلومات المفيدة جدا عن السيرة الذاتية لأخينا في الله الاستاذ الشيخ عبد القادر الجزائري القاضي بالعلا ثم المدينة المنورة (سابقا) –رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جنانه- هذا الرجل الفاضل لا أعرف عنه سوى أنه جزائري متحصل على الجنسية السعودية


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المعذرة للتطفل , لكن لي تعقيب , وخاصة على كلام الشيخ بشير كاشة رحمه الله حياً وميتاً , فكلام الشيخ غفر الله له , يوهم القارى أن السيد عبدالقادر , هو من هاجر إلى المدينة , ثم حصل على الجنسية السعودية  , فكيف ذلك ووالده السيد أحمد ولد في المدينة سنة 1266هـ , وولد هو سنة 1316هـ , كما حقق  ذلك الشريف أنس , أي في عهد الخلافة العثمانية , أي قبل أن يعرف شيء اسمه الجنسية السعودية , فرايت لزاماً علي أن ابين الحقائق , وأوضح الأمور .
وكنت قد نشرت ترجمة للقاضي السيد عبدالقادر في أحدى المواقع , وهي ترجمة من التراجم المخطوطة التي زودني بها أخي نسابة المدينة الشريف أنس , وكنت قد اختصرت الترجمة واقتطفت منها ترجمة الشيخ عبدالقادر , حيث كانت ترجمة طويلة ترجم فيها الشريف أنس لجد ووالد السيد عبد القادر , واليوم أعيد نشرها كاملة , وعلى الله التكلان , قال الشريف أنس : 
هو السيد عبدالقادر بن أحمد بن أحمد الجزائري 
تعود بي الذاكرة لاكثر من ربع قرن حينما كنت طفلاً الهو والعب في حارات المدينة وكنا نسكن في محلة قباء الشهيرة وبجوارنا الكثير من أسر وعوائل المدينة كالطرابيشي وزاهد والخياري والعشقي والجزائري والكردي والخيمي وبافقيه , ففي عصر كل يوم وقبل صلاة المغرب ونحن نلعب يخرج من بيت الجزائري رجلاً قد بلغ العقد الثامن من عمره يرتدي الثوب الأبيض والعمامة البيضاء ولاأعرفه إلا متكئاً على عكاز جميل المطلع له لحية كثة يرتدي نظارة طبية قد ضعف بصرة فأذا هو السيد عبدالقادر الجزائري القاضي بمحكمة المدينة يخرج من بيته قاصداً المسجد لصلاة المغرب ويمر من بيننا ونحن نتوقف عن اللعب إجلالاً لهيبة ذلك الشيخ الكبير . 
مولدة ونشأته وأسرته  
ولد السيد عبدالقادر بالمدينة المنورة سنة 1316هـ , فقد نشأ في بيت العلم والفتوى , فهو الأبن الوحيد لوالده السيد أحمد بن أحمد الجزائرلي مفتي المالكية بالمدينة آنذاك , والحديث يجرنا للحديث عن أسرة السيد عبدالقادر , فقد عرفت هذه الأسرة قديماً بالجزائرلي , وهي أسرة أجتمع فيها شرف العلم وشرف النسب , فهي حسنية النسبة يعود نسبها إلى السيد إدريس بن إدريس بن عبد الله المحض بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام ,وانتشرت هذه الأسرة في العالم العربي قبل خروجها من الحجاز , فرحلت إلى الجزائر وبلاد الشام , ففي الجزائر يعرفون بأسرة الأمير لأن أمارة البلد كانت في أسلافهم .
والده العلامة السيد أحمد بن أحمد بن عبدالقادر الجزائري , بقية الفضلاء الفخام وعمدة النبلاء العظام , قال عنه الدفتردار : كان يلبس العمامة والجبة البيضاء , وهو ابيض اللون بيضوي الوجه , له لحية خفيفة مستديرة , وعينان عسليتان , مربوع القامة في جسمة التفاف .
ووالد والده (جده ) : هو الشيخ أحمد الأول من بيت عريق اصيل جذوره هاشمية قرشية كان لهذا البيت شان في نقابة السادة الاشراف بالمدينة وهم أحد رموزها . 
هاجر جده أحمد الأول من الجزائر سنة 1260هـ هرباً من وجه الأستعمار الفرنسي الطاغي , ومعه زوجه وولداه : محمد سعيد , وعلي , ودخل المدينة النبوية الشريفة يحمل في جعبته علمه , وفي المسجد النبوي تصدر للتدريس , فعقد حلقته لتدريس الفقة على مذهب إمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس رحمه الله , ولم يعمر طويلاً فكان وصوله المدينة وجاوز الستين من العمر على ما علمنا , وتعب الشيخ احمد الأول في أوائل سنة 1266هـ , وكانت وفاته بها , ودفن في البقيع , وترك زوجه حاملاً فولدت له ولداً بعد اشهر من وفاته, فقرر شقيقه الأكبر محمد سعيد أن يسميه أحمد على اسم والده . 
نعود للسيد أحمد بن أحمد الأول : 
نشأته  
ولد السيد أحمد كما أسلفنا بعد وفاة والده وذلك في سنة 1266 هـ , فقام بتربيته أخويه : محمد سعيد , وعلي , فأهتما به , وأخذ يحفظ المتون على يد شقيقيه السيد محمد سعيد , والسيد علي , ثم ألتحق بحلقات العلم بالمسجد النبوي الشريف , حيث في تلك الفتره , لم يكن الألتحاق بحلقات العلم بالمسجد النبوي الشريف بالأمر السهل , فقد احتوى المسجد على كبار العلماء , فلا يحدث التلقي إلا بعد معرفة تامة بمبادي العلوم , فالتحق بحلقة الشيخ إبراهيم الأسكوبي ( شاعر المدينة ) , فدرس عليه علوم الأدب واللغة , ثم ألتحق بحلقة العلامة الشيخ عبدالجليل برادة , ودرس شيئاً من العلوم على يد الشيخان مأمون , وعبدالقادرآل بري , كشرح كنـزالدقائق , وبعض فقه الإمام أبي حنيفة , والتحق بحلقة العلامة الشيخ يحيى دفتردار , احد خطباء مسجد مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم البلغاء ,وكل هولاء المشايخ المدنيين ترجمنهم في اعلامنا فاصبح السيد أحمد الجزائري من نوابغ طلبة العلم الدارسين في المسجد النبوي , وفي تلك الفترة كانت وفاة أخيه الأكبر السيد محمد سعيد الذي كان له الأثر الأكبر في حياته , فقد كان السيد محمد سعيد رحمه الله حريصاً أن يرى أخيه أحمد متصدراً للتدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف , ولكنه وفاه الأجل المحتوم , فعزم السيد أحمد بعد وفاة أخيه على السفر إلى الجامع الأزهر بمصر , وألتقى هناك بكبار علمائه أمثال الشيخ عليش , والشيخ طه الديناري عالم الأزهر الشهير , وأخذ من الشيخ الديناري الكثير الكثير , ثم ألتقى بالشيخ محمد عبده , وأخذ منه بعض علوم التفسير , ثم درس الفقه الحنفي وأستوعبه , وبقى في الأزهر عدة سنوات يأخذ العلوم وينهل منها ,ويطوف في رواقاته , حتى سمحوا له بالعودة وهو محمل بالإجازات من المشيخة . 
عودته للمدينة 
عاد السيد أحمد للمدينة , وفي جعبته الكثير, وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه , إلا أنه أستطاع أن ينهل الكثير من العلوم , فالتف حوله حوله طلبة العلم بالمسجد النبوي , واستمع له العلماء , وقرروا أن ينصبوا اسمه ضمن قائمة المدرسين بالمسجد النبوي الشريف . 
تصدره للتدريس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف  
اصدر العلماء بيانهم بموافقة الدول العثملنية العلية , بأن تضاف حلقة إلى حلقات المسجد النبوي , وهي حلقة الشيخ السيد أحمد بن أحمد الجزائرلي , فأخد يدرس علوم الفقه , والحديث , والتفسير , وبلغ علمه وعُرف قدره بين الناس , فأصبحت ترد إليه الفتاوى من البلاد الإسلامية , فيجيب عليها إجابة زاكي عارف عالماً بالعلوم على شتى المذاهب المشتهرة , وسمع به مفتي السادة الأحناف الشيخ محمد بالي المدني , فطلب مجالسته وسمع منه وقربه إليه , وأجازة بإجازة مكتوبة بخط يده ومؤرخة في عام 1301هـ , وقد شهد الشيخ البالي , للسيد أحمد بالعلم , وكان السيد أحمد في مجلس الفتوى الأعلى , يستخرج النصوص ,ويسلمها للبالي للاستدلال بها على حل القضايا , وفي تلك الفترة وافة المنية الشيخ محمد البالي , وارتقى منصب الأفتاء الشيخ عمر البري جد الشيخ عمر بن إبراهيم البري الذي ترجمنا له في كتابنا أعلام من أرض النبوة الجزء الأول . 
من المدينة المنورة إلى دار الخلافة العثمانية  
بعد وفاة الشيخ محمد بالي , قرر السيد أحمد الجزائري , أن يتوجه إلى دار الخلافة , وكانت الآستانه حينئذ , وجهة الذين نصبوا نفوسهم إلى الرفعة والمجد ومحط رحال الأفاضل من العلماء و والسيد أحمد الجزائري مالكي المذهب , ومتبحر فيه , والبري عالماً متبحراً حنفياً ومن بيت علم مدني عريق له في الافتاء حظوه , فقرر السيد أحمد التوجه إلى الآستانة , لأمر كان يرى وجوب حصوله , فرحل سنة 1310هـ , وهو صاحب مكانة دينية وعلمية تؤهله , لمقابلة كبار رجال العلم والقرار هناك , فالتقى بشيخ الأسلام وبواسطتة ادخل إلى سراي يلدز على السلطان العثماني عبدالحميد وبرفقته شيخ الأسلام , فأخذ الوزير الديني يترجم للسلطان عن مكانة هذا الزائر الغريب , وقال السيد أحمد , إن الإمام مالك إمام دار الهجرة , وأنا على مذهبه , فأعجب السلطان بعلم وجراءة السيد أحمد , وفراسة السلطان جعلته يعرف مبتغى السيد أحمد , فأمر بتيعنه إماماً للمقام المالكي سنة 1310هـ . 
السيد أحمد بن أحمد الأول مفتي المالكية بالمدينة  
صدر الفرمان العثماني ,بتعين السيد أحمد مفتي للمالكية , وهو منصب يفتي فيه المفتي , والملقب بمفتي السادة المالكية , على مذهب إمام دار الهجرة الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله , وكان لكل مذهب من المذاهب مفتيه الخاص حتى يكون مرجعاً للحاكم والقضايا , وعلى الرغم من تعين الشيخ أحمد مفتياً للمالكية , وكثرت أعماله , إلا أنه كان يعقد درساً في بيته يدرس فيه الفقه المالكي , أضافة إلى دروسه في المسجد النبوي , فاشتهر أمره وذاع صيته . 
رحيله للعلا ووفاته  
وفي عام 1333هـ , حيث الفترة المشئومة على أهل المدينة , والتي تعرف بسفر برلك , فقد كان فخري باشا يرّحل الناس إلى الشام , فذهب السيد أحمد الجزائري , وطلب من القائد فخري , أن يسمح له بالذهاب إلى العلا , وذلك أن أهل العلا قد طلبوا السيد أحمد , لأن جل أهل العلا كانوا يتمذهبون بالمذهب المالكي , وكانوا يبعثون بفتواهم إليه فيجيبهم عليها , , وكان للشيخ أحمد تلاميذه من أهل العلا , يحضرون دروسه , وعندما وقعت الضائقة في المدينة , أذن فخري باشا للسيد أحمد الرحيل إلى العلا , وكان ذلك في أوائل سنة 1334هـ , وفي العلا وبأعتبارها بلدة صغيرة , في ذلك الوقت , ومنتشر بها الوباء من كثرت الذباب , أصيب السيد أحمد برمد شديد في عينيه وعالج نفسه بالأكحال , والقطرات , والكي , ولكن دون جدوى , فقرر عدم البقاء بها والعودة إلى المدينة , وذلك في سنة 1336هـ , ولكن في تلك الفترة اشتدت الأمور , فأصبح الوصول للمدينة أمر صعب , ففخري باشا قد حصن أسوار المدينة وقلاعها , وجميع مسالكها , والشريف علي بن الحسين أمير الحجاز آنذاك , قد عسكر في الفريش والربذه , والحرب على وشك أن تشتعل , وفي الحجره كان محمد بن طلال بن رشيد مرابطاً هناك من قبل الدولة العثمانية , فرحل إليه السيد أحمد قادماً من العلا , وعرفه ابن رشيد وأكرمه , وعرض عليه ابن رشيد تسهيل مهمته , وبالفعل سُمح للسيد أحمد بالوصول والدخول للمدينة وحده دون أهله , فأبقى أسرته في العلا برفقة ابنه العلامة السيد عبدالقاد , ولما وصل للمدينة اشتد عليه المرض , ففارق الحياة ومات بالمدينة وحيداً بعيداً عن أهله , فجهز وكفن بصعوبة , وحمله الجنود الأتراك بمعاونة مدير الأوقاف آنذاك غالب تحسين بك , وصليّ عليه , وقبر في البقيع , وذلك في منتصف صفر سنة 1336هـ , رحم الله السيد أحمد بن أحمد الجزائري عالم المدينة ومفتيها , فقد قضى حياته في خدمة العلم والدين حتى قضى نحبه , ولم ينجب غير ولده السيد عبدالقادر (صاحب الترجمة ) .  
ونعود لترجمة السيد عبدالقادر الذي حفظ القرآن الكريم وجوده وأتم قراءته على يد شيخ القراء بالمدينة الشيخ حسن بن إبراهيم الشاعر رحمه الله , ثم ألتحق بحلقات المسجد النبوي الشريف وفي مقدمتها حلقة والده في الفقه والتفسير والحديث , وحضر دروس العلماء أمثال : الشيخ إبراهيم بري قاضي المدينة والشيخ المحدث عمر حمدان المحرسي , وغيرهم من العلماء وحصل على الإجازات وأدرج إسمه ضمن قائمة علماء الحرمين , وحضر مجلس العلامة الشيخ محمد العربي التباني ونال منه الإجازة العامة والخاصة في الصحاح والمسانيد وغيرها من التصانيف . 


الشيخ عبدالقادر كاتب عدل  
وحينما انتقل والده السيد أحمد الجزائري إلى العلا في أوائل عام 1336هـ ,على عهد الشريف علي بن الحسين والذي تولى إمارة المدينة عينه كاتب عدل لمحكمة العلا .




الجزائري قاضي العلا والمدينة  

عمل الشيخ عبدالقادر في خدمة العلماء والقضاة سنوات طويلة وبعد تولي الملك عبدالعزيز على الحجاز , وقع الإختيار على الشيخ عبدالقادر من قبل رئاسة القضاة بأن الشيخ عبدالقادر قد عمل في محكمة العلا سابقاً وهو رجل من العلماءالمعروفي  ن فعين في قضاة العلا مدة ثلاثة عشر سنة من عام 1361هـ إلى عام 1373هـ .



الشيخ عبدالقادر وإمامة المصلين  


رشح الشيخ عبدالقادر لأمامة المصلين في المسجد النبوي الشريف مدة من الزمن حيث كان يؤم المصلين في صلاة المغرب . 

الشيخ عبدالقادر قاضياً بالمدينة 

وفي عام 1373هـ رشح السيد عبد القادر قاضياً بمحكمة المدينة المنورة وبقى بها حتى عام 1387هـ , وتميز أن أحكامه كان دائماً تعود مصدقة من هيئة التمييز ,لاأعتراض عليها , وهذا من أتساع علمه رحمه الله , ولبلوغة السن النظامية وكبر السن أحيل للتقاعد .



مكتبته  
خلف السيد عبدالقادر مكتبة ذاخرة بالكتب النفيسة التي ورثها من والده السيد أحمد وزاد عليها , فأوقفت مكتبتة بعد وفاته من ضمن المكتبات الموقوفة في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز . 


وفاته  
كانت وفاة السيد عبدالقادر سنة 1402هـ , وكان عمره عند وفاته 86 سنة , بعد حياة مليئة بالعطاء وسيرة تعد مثالاً للأخلاق الفاضلة ونموذجاً لبيوتات العلم العريقة فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جنانه .

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تنبيه* 
*وجدت في موقع أهل الحديث مشاركة لأحد الأعضاء المشهورين بتنقلهم في جميع منتديات الشبكة العالمية , بأسماء حقيقة ووهمية , والمشهورين بحبهم أشعال الفتن , وحقدهم الدفين على أخي الشريف أنس , وهو العضو : حسين حيدر, يشكك في تاريخ مولد السيد عبدالقادر بن أحمد الجزائري الذي ذكره الشريف أنس , وأنه ولد سنة 1310هـ , وأنا أعلم أنه ليس من أهل العلم ولا التحقيق , لكن لحاجة في نفسه .*
*قلت: ذكرت في أوائل ردي السابق أن الشريف أنس حقق تاريخ مولد السيد عبدالقادر , وأنه في سنة 1316هـ , لا كما ذكرا ذلك الزاحم والنقشبندي رحمهما الله , وذكر لي اليوم , أن مصدره في ذلك هو حفيظة نفوس الشيخ عبدالقادر رحمه الله , وما ذكره الدكتور المزيني في كتابه مكتبة الملك عبدالعزيز , وغيرها , والله العالم .*

----------

